

Ask HN: Need advice about relocating to Chile/Latin America for tech startups - code_devil

I am seriously considering moving to Chile to work and innovate in the area of web/mobile technology. I am a Indian citizen living in the US.<p>How are the opportunities out there ?<p>Is there a good web/mobile penetration ?<p>Is it easy to find local talent ? Salary ?<p>Visa's for Indians ? (Not just Chile, but other latin countries)
======
toddrew
Your profile says to contact you via email but you don't have one listed. I've
lived in Latin America for the past couple years and also plan to move to
Chile this year. Let me know if you'd like to chat.

